# teaching in ontairo



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi can anybody help us find what we need or where to look. my wife is a primary school teacher in the uk she as 15yrs of experience we have applied for perm res in canada and we are playing the waiting game know .but we cant find out how her qualification stand up against what is needed in Canada .i know we have to apply to the school boards for jobs and i have emailed them and asked this question but no reply can anybody give some advise on how to get this info thanks.sorry about my spelling mine sucks.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Try this:
Access to the teaching profession in Ontario


----------

